# pioneer 500M question



## expresso (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi would anyone know - if i connect my 500m to a power conditioner which powers everything off when shut down - the TV goes off - not only standby - all power does off - 

is this ok or would this have a Neg. effect on the Tv for some reason - also would it keep the settings when turned back on when watching - 

thanks


----------

